# little swimming worms



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

i have two guesses as to what they are, ghost shrimp larvae since one of mine had a bunch of eggs now she doesnt, or somehow some freeze dried tubifex worms came back to life when they hit water. They are a few millimeters long, and swim in straight lines kinda like a little tiny snake. Any other suggestions about what these are?


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

They're probably exactly what you said in your topic title, worms! There are many small harmless types, I'm guessing your are white? I can't think of their name right now but I know they are harmless... 

Hope this helps...
-Andrew


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

You probably mean planaria  

A lot of them tend to show up if you have rotting plants or too much food. A few won't hurt anything. My baby rainbows like to eat them  (the bigger ones, the smaller ones are smaller than a grown planaria!)


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Freeze dried food doesn't come back to life.

planaria tends to hang out on the glass and is more flat. Worms typically live in the substrate. Nematodes do swim around in the water though, I think that is what you probably have.

They probably came in on some plants. Think of them as live food for your fish.


----------

